# LEZ emissions sticker 3 (yellow) ????



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi have searched the forums - I found links to the site where I could put in reg. details and find out if I could enter the London Emission Zone. My problem is that I have not got a reg. number yet.

I am still looking for my MH. Trawling Mobile.de I see ads that say that the MH for instance has "emissions sticker 3 yellow" does anyone know how this squares with the LEZ regs, and plans? Also does anyone know if this system is unique to Germany or if it correlates with the LEZ and if so what are the other colours, and would 4 be better or worse as far as emissions go.

thanks Dick


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dick as I understand it all vehicles need an "Umweltplakette" sticker in Germany to travel through a town that is in the Umwelt system. The colours are Red, Yellow and Green, Green being the best.

In the LEZ its only diesel HGV's which are effected.

This was posted by Don Madge:

"The number of cities which have now really introduced Umwelt Zone regulations on 1st January 2008 has reduced to 3: Berlin, Cologne (K?ln) and Hannover. Some more cities, all of them in the provinces Bavaria and Baden- W?rttemberg in the south of Germany, are still planning to introduce them during 2008. 

All vehicles that want to travel inside of an Umwelt Zone need to display a sticker ("Umweltplakette") on the windscreen. This sticker is available in three colours, red, yellow and green, where red stands for worst and green for best emission values. During 2008 all Umwelt Zones will be open for all sticker colours, but vehicles with red sticker will be banned from the Umwelt Zone in Hannover from 2009 on, and in Cologne from 2010 on. Berlin will allow all stickers until end of 2009, and afterwards only green stickers. The regulations of other cities are still subject to change. 

Motorways are (so far) exempted from the Umwelt Zone regulations, even if they pass through such zones. 

The Umwelt Zone regulations also affect foreign vehicles! 

It is possible to get Umwelt stickers at all German "T?V" and "DEKRA" offices, which you usually find (pretty well signposted) somewhere in the industrial districts of most German towns. These are the institutions which do the regular technical checks on motor vehicles (like British MOT). With your van's VIN number these institutions should be able to find out which sticker is suitable for your vehicle, and hand it out within some minutes. If you don't find one, ask local people or at petrol stations for the nearest "T?V". An alternative would be to contact a German representative of your MH's base vehicle manufacturer, or a local car registration office ("Kfz-Zulassungsstelle"). 

BTW, the "T?V" charges only EUR 5.- for a sticker. 

The sticker colours correspond to the EURO emission classes, they have nothing to do with the CO2 emissions. Class EURO 1 vehicles do not get any stickers, so they will be banned from all Umwelt Zones. Class EURO 2 vehicles get the red sticker, class EURO 3 vehicles (like the popular Ducato 2.8 JTD engine) yellow, and EURO 4 vehicles green. 

Under certain conditions older vehicles might receive a "better" sticker if a particle filter is retrofitted."

I shall be getting my sticker the next time I visit Germany.


Olley


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Dick,

The LEZ website tells you which class of vehicle needs to reach what level to be exempt. If I remember rightly Most Euro III vehicles are exempt and some need to be Euro IV for future exemption.

So going by Olley's post it would appear that the yellow stickers will give exemption on most vehicles which I believe included motorhomes for the foreseeable future.

JohnW


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you both, sounds like a yellow sticker would be ok in London until mat least 2012 but if I choose a MH over 3500kg it is a bit ambigious can anyone clear this up please, legalise is sometimes beyond me.

Dick


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The way I read it motorhomes under 3.5t that are deemed to meet Euro III are exempt. There is no future date set - yet - for them to become non compliant. Over 3.5t and you are OK till January 2012 and then the standard will change to Euro IV.

Any vehicle registered new with the DVLA on or after 1st October 2006 will be assumed to be Euro IV compliant.

JohnW


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Spent 3 weeks in Germany, never saw a sticker on a vehicle, or a warning that you might need one. 

More importntly, how did you get you Welsh flag on your info?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think the German system correlates to the LEZ system but if anyone has any queries about the 'Umweltzone' scheme in Germany just click on the FAQ's post below...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi hymerowner

To get a flag go to 'my account' then 'change info' then scroll down to 'upload through forum profile' then scroll down to 'profile info' section and you will be able to choose the flag that you want.

Dick


----------

